# Skalierungseinstellung Bios/Startbildschirm



## ChevChelios82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen bin neu hier also erstmal Hallllooo an alle......vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen....ich bin eher auf dem Holzweg

habe den Monitor gewechselt und zwar von 24 Zoll auf 27 Zoll (beide  syncmaster/beide über DVI). Dazu hätte ich jetzt eine kleine Frage. Wenn  ich den PC hochfahre wird der Bios Startbildschirm und das Bios kleiner  skaliert (mittig). Bei meinem 24 Zoll hatte ich eigentlich immer  Fullscreen. Nicht das das jetzt was wichtiges wäre, aber mich würde  schon interessieren an was das liegt bzw welche Einstellungen man  vornehmen muss um das Bild auch in Fullscreen darzustellen, denn am 27  Zoll kann es ja nicht liegen, da die Auflösung die gleiche ist. Ich finde im Menü auch keine Einstellung die das beinhaltet

Daher spreche ich vor allem die mit einem 27 Zöller an. Kleines Bild hab ich auch hochgeladen

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Grüsse


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi und willkommen im Forum! 

Tritt dieses Problem im Windows-Betrieb auch auf?


----------



## ChevChelios82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hello Paini 
nein eben nicht. Beim Windows Startbildschirm ist alles wieder ok. Ich kenne diese Skalierung nur, wenn ich zB auf den LCD erweitere und dann im Prinzip "beide"Monitore hochfahren. Das habe ich aber extra ausgestellt. Also Hauptanzeige ist der TFT. Auch wenn ich den HDMI/DVI vom LCD austecke ist es immer noch so, also daran kann es nicht liegen. Bei meinem Syncmaster P240 habe ich das Problem nicht. Jetztiger Monitor ist ein P2770.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Komische Sache.  Sowas ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen. Hast du an den Monitoreinstellungen was verändert? Wenn ja, was genau.


----------



## Pixy (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist völlig normal.
Hatte ich auch bei meinen 27" Geräten. Da kannst du nix umstellen.

Ausserdem ist dies nur beim Hochfahren so, sprich BIOS. 
Windows wird dann ganz normal ausgeführt.

Brauchst also keine Angst haben, würdest du wieder einen 24" anschliessen, wäre es wieder Full Screen.
Das hat mit den 27" Geräten zu tun, warum genau, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

> Das hat mit den 27" Geräten zu tun, warum genau, weiß ich auch nicht.


Das muss ich mit unseren Geräten hier auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Pixy (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja mach mal bitte und anschließend schreibe mal, ob es bei Euch auch so ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Jap ist bei meinem 27 Zoll Monitor genauso! 
Ich schau mal ob man am Monitor bei der Skalierung was ändern kann bis gleich!

edit: So egal was ich am Monitor auswähle die Skalierung lässt sich nicht beeinflussen.

Wenn ich allerdings den VGA Eingang am Monitor benutze skaliert er beim Bios Bildschirm. 
Aber da es beim hochfahren eh egal ist ob er Vollbild an zeigt oder nicht benutze ich auch weiterhin den DVI Eingang.


----------



## Pixy (20. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, danke hulk für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bei meinem 22" siehts genauso aus


----------



## ChevChelios82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute...sehr gut Danke Aufklärung auch für andere so soll es sein...Naja ist aber auch kein Wunder wenn man sonst nie einen 27 Zoll hat oder hatte....
Ich dachte halt erst das ich wie beim LCD "Overscan" einstellen kann. Um es mal so zu erklären, bei meinem Sharp kann man Voll oder Punkt für Punkt einstellen und somit überlässt man die Skalierung dem LCD und nicht dem Programm. Hat zur Folge bzw ist natürlich besser bei mehreren Displays, da Du ja beim wechseln wieder alles umstellen musst. Ich dachte sowas gibts beim Syncmaster auch. Aber das Menü ist ja übersichtlich, deswegen habe ich mich gewundert das ich nix gefunden habe....

Habe das Teil auch mal über HDMI angeschlossen. Ist aber der gleiche Käse

Aber Danke Euch für Euer reges Interesse


----------

